# File sharing between Mac and PC on wireless



## Ezd50 (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a G4 Quicksilver hardwired to my Dlink wireless router.  I also have an XP notebook (hey, my employer bought if for me) with an internal wireless card.  I would like to share files between the two, and also share the printer that is connected to the Mac.  I can connect to the internet just fine, but cannot see the Mac from the notebook, or the notebook from the Mac. 
I know there's DAVE and other things like that, but I was wondering if there is any way around it.

Thanks,

Ezd50


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2003)

It would be very interesting to know which version of macos you have. You should turn on filesharing on both machines. 
WinXP: just share a chosen folder
MacosX: system-preferences -> sharing -> Personally filesharing on + windows sharing on

Btw, does ping work between the two machines? If so, than its no prob...


----------



## Ezd50 (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry, I'm running OSX 10.2.6, I think.  I didn't try to ping.  Do I need them to have static IP's?  Will it help?

Thanks,

Ezd50


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2003)

did you activate filesharing on both machines?
The thing about ping tells, if the basic data-transfer is possible of not. If you can't ping the machines between eachother, than your filesharing won't work out.
So, first thing: try to share a folder on winxp and turn on file and windows sharing on macosx. And I hope your problem will be solved


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 24, 2003)

Btw, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ezd50 (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Zammy-Sam.  I'll try it tonight when I get home.

Ezd50

733 G4 QuickSilver 30 gig ATA HD, 120 SCSI 10K RPM HD, 1024 RAM, SuperDrive, BlueTooth,  333 iMac, 80gig HD, Airport Card, CDRW, for the kids.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 24, 2003)

Also, if you want to be able to connect from the Mac to the PC, make sure that the personal firewall is disabled in XP.  I believe XP's firewall also blocks pings, so pings from OS X to XP won't work if it's on (though they should work from XP to OS X, unless it too has a firewall turned on).

I haven't had much luck trying to share a printer from Mac OS X 10.2.6 to Windows, and most documents/discussions on the web only talk about connecting the other way.  Once I installed Dave, however, the printer connection was a snap (and gave me a more intuitive way to share directories.  I still don't know how to share, say, my entire hard drive in OS X without editing config files...yuck)


----------

